# New Baby!



## femmina (Aug 10, 2009)

My boyfriend and I just got our new baby today. She's super cute and so very very nice. She's only balled up at me once, and that was only because I accidentally woke her up after she'd been asleep for a while on the way home. Here are some pictures of her, she doesn't have a name yet, so any suggestions are welcome. We are leaning toward either Lilith or Theia, so votes on those names are welcome too.

Asleep in the carrier after getting home.









Coming out to visit (and by visit I mean get a cricket)









More pictures of her, and of her set up (which I'm honestly kinda proud of) can be found here


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is cute! Her pinto markings are more variegated than solid looking, I haven't seen that before. Welcome and good luck with her.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just beautiful! i like Lilith.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats she is a cutie
I like Lilith


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Lilith too, and I love the picture of her sleeping. So sweet.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She's beautiful!
I like the pic of her sleeping in her carrier with her little leg stretched out, it's adorable!

I like the name Lilith.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, your new baby is adorable. She looks like my new little pintos.  
I have the same carrier for mine and the exact cage too. You will love the cage. Very easy to keep clean. I also see that you have a Cake Walk Supreme wheel. I have that too. LOL
The wheel is great.

Have fun with your girl. I enjoyed all the photos but especially the sleeping in the crate.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww she is so cute! and looks so content just sleeping away


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable! She looks like a Theia to me. And your cage set up is awesome.


----------



## PuddinPop (Aug 13, 2009)

Boyfriend chiming in our our little one. 

So, we decided after much deliberation and thought on her rather spoiled lifestyle that she lives like a goddess, so might as well be named as such. Thus we chose Theia.

Her personality is also starting to show after having her for a few days. She likes to move things in her cage around and burrow under things. Instead of sleeping in her sleeping bag in the igloo, she burrows behind it and sleeps at the back (this may have something to do with it being a bit warm around here right now). She's being rather hyper and runs around a lot, but slows down to let others hold her for a few seconds. 

She's started quilling (not sure which instance this is as I forgot to ask her age at the breeder). It's making her a bit irritable but nothing unusual I assume.

Love my little hedgie. She's super cute and rather strange. Perfect for me.


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

Love her colours!
What a lovely hedgie, you must be so proud !


----------

